# Noisy cricket



## outlaw_cloud (26/8/19)

Hi everyone, 

I was in the market for a new mod 2 weeks ago, and was looking at the noisy cricket v2, so I began my research and I came across this youtube video by grimmgreen and appears that it doesnt matter what, tank, rda or rta you put it on it there always seems to be this gap almost like a space under the atty and the top of the NCV2 and yet all the photos of the NCV2 iv seen on here there doesnt seem to be any gaps like I saw in the video. 

So I was wondering if anyone here that has the NCV2 has ever experienced this?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt (26/8/19)

Don't have that issue







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud (26/8/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Don't have that issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here the video, it's strange how on some tou get that gap but not on others 




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt (26/8/19)

I've picked up that the noisy doesn't like the atty to be screwed on tight ...... My mods doesn't always fire if the atty is screwed on to tight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/8/19)

If you haven't bought a Noisy yet ....... GO GET ONE. They awesome little cheap powerful mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud (26/8/19)

JurgensSt said:


> I've picked up that the noisy doesn't like the atty to be screwed on tight ...... My mods doesn't always fire if the atty is screwed on to tight


That's strange, sounds like theres almost a cancel out feature if you screw the atty down too tight 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliGuy (26/8/19)

I have that problem with my Noisy, atomizer doesn’t sit flush. Need to still take it back to the store for a replacement before the warranty is up as it’s a problem with the 510 and poor quality control. I wouldn’t buy another TBH, the Noisy has to many little cons that take away from the overall experience. Some love it though, does it hit harder than anything else that’s debatable cause it’s not a real mech 

As the saying goes, you get what you pay for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoboVA (27/8/19)

JurgensSt said:


> I've picked up that the noisy doesn't like the atty to be screwed on tight ...... My mods doesn't always fire if the atty is screwed on to tight


I have the same problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (27/8/19)

I have been running my ncv2 for a month now. I don't know but for me it just seem a bit overrated. There, I said it.

I don't know what it is but I still keep going back to my squonkers. Parallel mode is ok. Tried serial for one puff and it scared the crap out of me.

Will give it some more time to grow on me but maybe I'm just an old school squonker guy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## BoboVA (28/8/19)

Adephi said:


> I have been running my ncv2 for a month now. I don't know but for me it just seem a bit overrated. There, I said it.
> 
> I don't know what it is but I still keep going back to my squonkers. Parallel mode is ok. Tried serial for one puff and it scared the crap out of me.
> 
> Will give it some more time to grow on me but maybe I'm just an old school squonker guy.


possibly


----------



## Hazard (19/12/19)

Looking at maybe getting a noisy cricket. Been wanting one but I would like to know from the guys that have them if it is a worthwhile addition. Already have a couple mech mods and some regulated mods. But wanted to maybe get one as a daily runner.


----------



## Jengz (19/12/19)

Hazard said:


> Looking at maybe getting a noisy cricket. Been wanting one but I would like to know from the guys that have them if it is a worthwhile addition. Already have a couple mech mods and some regulated mods. But wanted to maybe get one as a daily runner.


Please do, for me its a must have in any arsenal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (19/12/19)

If you are use to running mechs as daily runners you would love the ncv2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard (19/12/19)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Hazard (19/12/19)

Who has some good looking leather sleeves or wraps.


----------



## Hazard (19/12/19)

Has anyone had any issues with them.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/12/19)

Hazard said:


> Who has some good looking leather sleeves or wraps.



Look at Mozey Vape on Facebook. They do various leather sleeves - among others for the NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

